# Fastest food eater in town



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

5+ month pup literally sucks the food up, no chewing. 
She chews bones and ragga etc but food must be devoured in 0.5 seconds. 
I crate them at meal times, saves dish swapping. 
Shes on junior so the biscuits had to be chewed a few weeks back but not now. 
Three meals a day
Got the gobble bowl, that doesn't stop her
Put big rocks in the bowl that she has to move to get to the food. 
Any suggestions?
This week we are going to move to roughly chopped carrots, they def need chewing!
Maybe move to a bigger sized biscuit. 
Prefer not to move to NI but would if someone had successfully improved dogs manners through it!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I don't have any suggestions I am afraid!  Daisy always hoovered up her NI but was fussy with kibble. Now she has checken wings or mince she does take her time a bit more. At least she enjoys her food!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I have two gobble eaters too- I bought the slow feed bowl for Monty and it has slowed him down a bit.

I do know people who throw the dogs food onto the grass etc.. i.e scatter it.

This makes them have to hunt for it- so keeps them entertained and will also mean less gobbling time!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Rupert's the most amazing gobbler and I suppose I've just accepted it. Every meal I've ever given him has been sucked up in seconds - he has no idea what he's eating. Never vomits it back though, so I suppose his digestive system copes! Only thing I do is to occasionally put some of his food in a kong. He's on Natures Menu raw nuggets now - was on Pedigree kibble from the breeder, but all went down the same way!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Shirley you beat me too it .. yes I have seen a slow eating bowl ...ummm where was it ???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here it is .. not used one myself or for my dogs lol, but may be worth a try Adam ..

http://www.dapperpets.co.uk/Eat+Better+Dog+Bowls/CP1015785150.html


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I have also just got used to Nacho's mannerisms. Whatever food it is, its gone within seconds. Marzy (Boycie's mum) kindly gave me some treats that she said would keep Nacho amused for hours. He devoured the bone within two minutes! Again, he never vomits, so he must cope with it well. The only thing that keeps him going for longer is his kong and he makes little squeaky noises when he's frustrated. - Very cute!

He is currently chewing on his first pigs ear (also courtesy of Marzy) - This could be a winner - it is still fairly in tact and he had had it for at least two minutes!! Horray!


----------

